# dash 9 and sd45



## krogerssolar (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi Again not sure if i ask this already but im looking at a sd45 from aristo craft would this run ok behind a few dash 9's or would there be a gearing issue or would it try and push or pull the other locos


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Same motor blocks in these engines so they will run fine together.


----------



## krogerssolar (Jan 8, 2009)

ok Thanks Nicholas that's what i thought but wasn't sure. if i went usa and arisro there would be a big issue then


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By krogerssolar on 01 Dec 2010 01:42 PM 
ok Thanks Nicholas that's what i thought but wasn't sure. if i went usa and arisro there would be a big issue then No not really

Some would have you beleive that

But they run fine together at least for me


----------

